# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  درامد ریاضی و تجربی

## sajad564

سلام
کسایی که درمورد درامد رشته های مهندسی و پزشکی یا از اقوام و نزدیکانشون کسی مهندسو دکتر شده بیان یه توضیح بدن
بعضیا تو همین انجمن گفتن که ریاضی اینده نداره  درصورتی که من فک میکردم مثلا اگه مکانیک تهران قبول شم همه چی اوکیه(به ریاضی علاقه هم داشتم و دارم)ولی ترجیح میدم واسه چیزی تلاش کنم که ارزششو داشته باشه
یه توضیح در مورد درامدو بازار کار بدین ممنون

----------


## sajad564

up

----------


## erica

دندان پزشکا حدودا ماهی  9 10 میلیون درمیارن

----------


## MeysAM1999

*به گفته داداشم از بین فارغ التحصیلای سال 90 رشته نرم افزار تبریز
3 نفر استخدام شدن
تقریبا7.8 نفرشون ادامه تحصیل و دنبال فوق لیسانس
بقیه سرباز*

----------


## mohamad.wre

والاه پدر بنده خودش لیسانس عمران هس
ت . و حتی دانشگاه ازاد هم خونده الان امضاش رو هم گرفته و تو کار ;ساخت و ساز هستو( بساز بفروشی) مشاور املاک هم داره. 
(ماهی حدود 5-6)میلون  کلا ریاضی به خودت بستگی داره چه قدر جنم کار داشته ;باشی التبه مهندسی هم هست که شاید ماهی 1 میلیون به زور درامد داره مهندسی هم هست که شاید 200 میلیون برا ماهش چیزی نباشه دکتر هم همینوطره. دکتر داریم ماهی 300 میلیون در امدشه. دکر هم داریم  میلیون. صرفا اون رشته رو خوندن نمیتونه تضمین کنه دارمدت رو

----------


## محسن حاجیان

سلام ببین من با خیلی دکتر ها در ارتباطم 
دکتر بشی باید حداقل متخصص بشی و برای پول نری 
تازه عمومی درامدی نداره ،،،
متخصص رو کسایی که برای پول میرن نمیتون برن چون براشون سخته و به دید سختی و رنج به درس خوندنش نگاه میکنن 
،،،
مهندسی اگه خوب بلد باشی ،،، رو هوا میزننت 
 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sajad564

> والاه پدر بنده خودش لیسانس عمران هس
> ت . و حتی دانشگاه ازاد هم خونده الان امضاش رو هم گرفته و تو کار ;ساخت و ساز هستو( بساز بفروشی) مشاور املاک هم داره. 
> (ماهی حدود 5-6)میلون  کلا ریاضی به خودت بستگی داره چه قدر جنم کار داشته ;باشی التبه مهندسی هم هست که شاید ماهی 1 میلیون به زور درامد داره مهندسی هم هست که شاید 200 میلیون برا ماهش چیزی نباشه دکتر هم همینوطره. دکتر داریم ماهی 300 میلیون در امدشه. دکر هم داریم  میلیون. صرفا اون رشته رو خوندن نمیتونه تضمین کنه دارمدت رو


ینی بین کسی که برق ازاد میخونه و کسی که برق شریف میخونه تفاوتی وجود نداره؟؟فقط جنم کاری؟؟

----------


## mohamad.wre

> ینی بین کسی که برق ازاد میخونه و کسی که برق شریف میخونه تفاوتی وجود نداره؟؟فقط جنم کاری؟؟


چرا خب بستگی داره هدفت  کار تو کجا باشه؟
والا من خودم دیدم با مدرک ازاد دوبرابر درامد داره طرف نسبت به  سراسری

----------


## erica

مهندسی  برای بورسیه شدن خیلی خوبه

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام ببین من با خیلی دکتر ها در ارتباطم 
> دکتر بشی باید حداقل متخصص بشی و برای پول نری 
> *تازه عمومی درامدی نداره ،،،*
> متخصص رو کسایی که برای پول میرن نمیتون برن چون براشون سخته و به دید سختی و رنج به درس خوندنش نگاه میکنن 
> ،،،
> مهندسی اگه خوب بلد باشی ،،، رو هوا میزننت


عمومی درآمد نداره؟!  :Yahoo (76): 

پاشو بیا اینجا چند تا پزشک عمومی نشونت بدم از متخصص هم درآمدشون بیشتره البته حقشونه چون کارشون واقعا عالیه و حرف نداره 

یه پزشک عمومی کم کم در بدترین حالت ممکن ماهی 5 تا 6 میلیون درآمد داره

----------


## Dayi javad

ببین یکی از دوستای داییم که پزشکی آزاد قبول شد نرفت الان میگن داره میره آزاد عمران میخونه
پدرشم تو کار ساخت و ساز 
خودش گفته من عمران بخونم ی پروژه خودم بسازم اندازه چن تا پزشک پول در میارم !!

ولی خب این که همه دیگ پولدار بشن جالب نیس !!
موفقیتو باید خودت بسازی ! حالا هر رشته ای !!

ب خاطر پول رفتن ب سمت یک رشته ای که هیچ علاقه ای بهش نداری ممکن شکستو واست رقم بزنه !!

----------


## sajad564

> عمومی درآمد نداره؟! 
> 
> پاشو بیا اینجا چند تا پزشک عمومی نشونت بدم از متخصص هم درآمدشون بیشتره البته حقشونه چون کارشون واقعا عالیه و حرف نداره 
> 
> یه پزشک عمومی کم کم در بدترین حالت ممکن ماهی 5 تا 6 میلیون درآمد داره


مهندسی چی؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام ببین من با خیلی دکتر ها در ارتباطم 
> دکتر بشی باید حداقل متخصص بشی و برای پول نری 
> تازه عمومی درامدی نداره ،،،
> متخصص رو کسایی که برای پول میرن نمیتون برن چون براشون سخته و به دید سختی و رنج به درس خوندنش نگاه میکنن 
> ،،،
> مهندسی اگه خوب بلد باشی ،،، رو هوا میزننت


والا نمیدونم در آمد از نظر شما ینی چقد !!
ولی عمومیشم درآمد خودشونو دارن

----------


## saj8jad

> ینی بین کسی که برق ازاد میخونه و کسی که برق شریف میخونه تفاوتی وجود نداره؟؟فقط جنم کاری؟؟


تفاوتش اینکه اون میره اون ور آب و هیچ وقت هم برنمیگرده ، اینم باید همین ور آب بمونه و درسش هم تموم شد بره خدمت مقدسه آش خوری بعدش هم بیاد یه سوپری چیزی باز کنه و دنبال کسب و روزی حلال باشه  :Y (551):  ، به همین خوشمزگی و شیرینی  :Y (551):

----------


## sajad564

> ببین یکی از دوستای داییم که پزشکی آزاد قبول شد نرفت الان میگن داره میره آزاد عمران میخونه
> پدرشم تو کار ساخت و ساز 
> خودش گفته من عمران بخونم ی پروژه خودم بسازم اندازه چن تا پزشک پول در میارم !!
> 
> ولی خب این که همه دیگ پولدار بشن جالب نیس !!
> موفقیتو باید خودت بسازی ! حالا هر رشته ای !!
> 
> ب خاطر پول رفتن ب سمت یک رشته ای که هیچ علاقه ای بهش نداری ممکن شکستو واست رقم بزنه !!


من با هدفو انگیزه اومدم ریاضی که تهش یه اینده خوب بسازم ولی الان تصور اینکه اخرش حتی اگه تهرانو شریف بخونم تهش بیکار میمونم خیلی برام سخته 
چون روز هستش که قضیه درامد خیلی ذهنمو مشغول کرده

----------


## sajad564

> تفاوتش اینکه اون میره اون ور آب و هیچ وقت هم برنمیگرده ، اینم باید همین ور آب بمونه و درسش هم تموم شد بره خدمت مقدسه آش خوری بعدش هم بیاد یه سوپری چیزی باز کنه و دنبال کسب و روزی حلال باشه  ، به همین خوشمزگی و شیرینی


ینی حتما باید بری اون ور اب تا به یه اینده خوب برسی؟؟این ور هیچ شانسی نیست؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> من با هدفو انگیزه اومدم ریاضی که تهش یه اینده خوب بسازم ولی الان تصور اینکه اخرش حتی اگه تهرانو شریف بخونم تهش بیکار میمونم خیلی برام سخته 
> چون روز هستش که قضیه درامد خیلی ذهنمو مشغول کرده


کسی که مکانیک شریف و تهران بخونن اگ عرضه داشته باش حتی بدون کار اصلیش میتونه از طریق تدریس کنکور و خود دانشگاه در آمد خیلی بیشتری در بیاره !
این چیزا رو بهونه نکن !
داداش تو اصن دانشگاه شریف ی مهندسی قبول شو اگ کار گیرت نیومد من خودم میام برات کارگری میکنم خوبه ؟؟

این همه نخبه کشورمون میرن شریف و امیر کبیر و .... فقط واس درس خوندن میرن تا از آخرش بیکار باشن ؟؟ ینی اونا الکی میرن ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> مهندسی چی؟؟


مهندسی پنچرگیری قطار!  :Yahoo (21):  البته مهندسی آبیاری گیاهان دریایی هم درآمد خوبی داره  :Y (551): 

میگم پزشکی عمومی شما برگشتی میگی مهندسی چی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> کسایی که درمورد درامد رشته های مهندسی و پزشکی یا از اقوام و نزدیکانشون کسی مهندسو دکتر شده بیان یه توضیح بدن
> بعضیا تو همین انجمن گفتن که ریاضی اینده نداره  درصورتی که من فک میکردم مثلا اگه مکانیک تهران قبول شم همه چی اوکیه(به ریاضی علاقه هم داشتم و دارم)ولی ترجیح میدم واسه چیزی تلاش کنم که ارزششو داشته باشه
> یه توضیح در مورد درامدو بازار کار بدین ممنون


تو تجربی اول باید از جون مایه بذاری درس بخونی که بعد راحت کار گیرت میاد ولی کارش راحت نیست .
توی ریاضی راحت درس میخونی ولی بعد باید از جون مایه بذاری که کار گیرت بیاد ولی کارش راحته .

----------


## sajad564

> مهندسی پنچرگیری قطار!  البته مهندسی آبیاری گیاهان دریایی هم درآمد خوبی داره 
> 
> میگم پزشکی عمومی شما برگشتی میگی مهندسی چی


شما در مورد درامد پزشکی توضیح دادی گفتم اگه میدونی یه توضیحم در مورد درامد مهندسی بدی :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sajad564

> تو تجربی اول باید از جون مایه بذاری درس بخونی که بعد راحت کار گیرت میاد ولی کارش راحت نیست .
> توی ریاضی راحت درس میخونی ولی بعد باید از جون مایه بذاری که کار گیرت بیاد ولی کارش راحته .


ینی پزشکی از برق سخت تره؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## saj8jad

> کسی که مکانیک شریف و تهران بخونن اگ عرضه داشته باش حتی بدون کار اصلیش میتونه از طریق تدریس کنکور و خود دانشگاه در آمد خیلی بیشتری در بیاره !
> این چیزا رو بهونه نکن !
> داداش تو اصن دانشگاه شریف ی مهندسی قبول شو اگ کار گیرت نیومد من خودم میام برات کارگری میکنم خوبه ؟؟
> 
> *این همه نخبه کشورمون میرن شریف و امیر کبیر و .... فقط واس درس خوندن میرن تا از آخرش بیکار باشن ؟؟ ینی اونا الکی میرن ؟*


با حرفت تا حدودی موافقم داداش

اونایی که میرن شریف صرفا واسه اینکه راحت تر بورسیه بشن و پاشن برن اونور و الا خودشونم میدونن اینجا فایده ای نداره و هیچی دستشون رو نمیگیره و ...

یکی از آشنایان میگفت ؛ از حدود 200 نفر دانشجو صرفا برق شریف یه چیزی حدود 160 تاشون آپلای کردن رفتن اون ور  :Yahoo (21):  ، تازه این آمار مربوط به دو سه سال پیشه الان اوضاع بدتره و ...

----------


## Dayi javad

> با حرفت تا حدودی موافقم داداش
> 
> اونایی که میرن شریف صرفا واسه اینکه راحت تر بورسیه بشن و پاشن برن اونور و الا خودشونم میدونن اینجا فایده ای نداره و هیچی دستشون رو نمیگیره و ...
> 
> یکی از آشنایان میگفت ؛ از حدود 200 نفر دانشجو صرفا برق شریف یه چیزی حدود 160 تاشون آپلای کردن رفتن اون ور  ، تازه این آمار مربوط به دو سه سال پیشه الان اوضاع بدتره و ...


آره ! مخصوصا رتبه برترا


به نظر شما اين دانشجويان نخبه كه در سال 80 نفرات تك رقمي كنكور در ايران بودند الان كجان؟؟؟؟؟
كجاي اين مملكت زندگي مي كنند و چه سمتي دارند ؟؟؟؟
در يك جستجو نتايج زير بدست اومد !!!



نداناطق (نفر اول رشته ریاضی):*استانفورد، آمریکا

اشکان برنا (نفر دوم رشته ریاضی):*برکلی کالیفرنیا، آمریکا

احسان شفیعی پور*فرد (نفر سوم رشته ریاضی):*ایلینویز، آمریکا

محمد فلاحی سیچانی (نفر اول رشته تجربی):*میشیگان، آمریکا

محمد امین خلیفه سلطانی (نفر دوم رشته تجربی): معلوم نيست كجاست

پیمان حبیب اللهی (نفر سوم رشته تجربی):*هاروارد، آمریکا 
محمدرضا جلایی*پور (نفر اول رشته انسانی):زندان اوین!!!!!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ینی پزشکی از برق سخت تره؟؟


آره پزشکی ترم اول یه کتاب آناتومی گری میذارن جلوت میگن بخون ، شانس بیاری کتابه فارسی باشه تازه ! از همون ترم یک تشریح بدن و دروس تخصصی داره تا آخرش . ولی مهندسی ترم یک بیشتر رو مباحث علوم پایه بحث میشه . دروس تخصصی چند ترم اول در حد کلیات اون رشته هست ...

----------


## saj8jad

> ینی حتما باید بری اون ور اب تا به یه اینده خوب برسی؟؟این ور هیچ شانسی نیست؟


اگر پارتی چیزی داری مشکلی نیست خیالت از هشت دولت راحت باشه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dayi javad

*گروه علمي: روزنامه "هفت صبح" در گزارشی با بررسی وضعیت کنونی 10 نفر نخست برگزیده در کنکور سراسری سال 1386 نتیجه زیر را منتشر کرد:*

1.نويد  نادري علي زاده از قائم شهر: نفر اول کنکور ریاضی در سال 86 که در آن زمان  حتی ریاضی خود را 100% زده بود در حال حاضر در مقطع دکترای مهندسی برق  دانشگاه کُرنل در نیویورک آمریکا تحصیل می کند. او کارشناسی خود را در برق  شریف با معدل 18،93 به پایان رسانده بود و پس از آن تحصیل در خارج از کشور  را انتخاب کرد.

2. حسين فرزين از اهواز: از وضعیت رتبه دوم رشته ریاضی خبری در دسترس نیست.

3.  سلمان فرجي از شميرانات: رتبه سوم دانشگاه برق شریف پس از اتمام دوره  کارشناسی کشور سوئیس را برای ادامه تحصیل خود انتخاب کرده است. او به تازگی  فوق لیسانس خود از دانشگاه تحقیقاتی EPFL با نمره 6 از 6 به پایان رسانده و  در حال حاضر مشغول تحصیل در رشته دکتراست و در همین دانشگاه نیز مشغول به  کار شده است.

4.سيامك زماني دادانه از سنندج: او جزو آن دسته از  دانشجویان برق شریف است که فعلا تحصیل در ایران را انتخاب کرده و در حال  حاضر مشغول گذراندن کارشناسی ارشد در این دانشگاه است.

5. احسان  مشايخ از تهران: نفر پنجم رشته ریاضی در سال 86 هم ماندن در ایران را به  تحصیل در کشورهای خارجی ترجیح داده است. او بر خلاف نفرات رتبه های برتر  کنکور ریاضی، رشته مکانیک شریف را انتخاب کرده و در حال حاضر در مقطع ارشد  این داشنگاه در همان رشته مکانیک در حال تحصیل است.

6. سيد شهاب  الدين مير جليلي از يزد: دانشگاه استندفرد آمریکا جایی است که او در حال  حاضر مشغول تحصیل در آن است. او هم رشته مکانیک را انتخاب کرده بود و برای  تحصیل در مقطع فوق لیسانس به این دانشگاه رفت و در حال حاضر هم دانشجوی  مقطع دکترا در رشته مکانیک همان دانشگاه است.

7.محمد علي آذرخش از  تهران: دانشجوی شریف دانشگاه تهران ترجیح داده فوق لیسانس را نیز در ایران  بگیرد و پس از فارغ التحصیلی از دانشگاه شریف، تحصیل در دانشگاه مدیریت  دانشگاه تهران را انتخاب کرده و به تازگی از آن فارغ التحصیل شده است.

8.  ميلاد تجويدي از تهران: رتبه 8 کنکور سراسری سال 86 کانادا را به عنوان  مقصد تحصیلی خود انتخاب کرده است. او در حال حاضر دانشجوی ارشد رشته مهندسی  کامپیوتر دانشگاه Calgary کاناداست.

9.مريم اسلامي از شيراز: تنها  دختر حاضر در میان 10 نفر برتر کنکوری های سال 86 هم کانادا را به عنوان  محل ادامه تحصیل خود انتخاب کرده است. او در رشته مهندسی مکانیک تحصیل می  کرد و فوق لیسانس را هم در همین رشته در کانادا ادامه می دهد.

10.علي  جوادي ابهري از شميرانات: مهندسی برق دانشگاه پرینسون آمریکا جایی است که  او در حال حاضر مشغول تحصیل در ان است. جوادی پس از پایان دوره کارشناسی  خود به آمریکا رفته و پس پایان مقطع فوق لیسانس در حال حاضر مشغول تحصیل در  سال دوم مهندسی برق مقطع دکترای پرینسون است.

----------


## sajad564

> اگر پارتی چیزی داری مشکلی نیست خیالت از هشت دولت راحت باشه


ینی داری میگی اگه قرار باشه ایران بمونم اصلا فرقی نمیکنه که از کدوم دانشگاه مدرک بگیرم؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> آره ! مخصوصا رتبه برترا
> 
> 
> به نظر شما اين دانشجويان نخبه كه در سال 80 نفرات تك رقمي كنكور در ايران بودند الان كجان؟؟؟؟؟
> كجاي اين مملكت زندگي مي كنند و چه سمتي دارند ؟؟؟؟
> در يك جستجو نتايج زير بدست اومد !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



دقیقا دادا

80 90 درصد کسایی که میرن رشته های مهندسی میخونن اونم در دانشگاه شریف و امیر و ... همشون فقط بخاطر اینکه برن اون ور آب

----------


## Dayi javad

> دقیقا دادا
> 
> 80 90 درصد کسایی که میرن رشته های مهندسی میخونن اونم در دانشگاه شریف و امیر و ... همشون فقط بخاطر اینکه برن اون ور آب


اون زندان اوینش منو کشت  :Yahoo (20): !! خیلی وحشتناک  کلی درس بخونی و رتبه برتر شی و ... بعد سر از زندان سیاسیون در بیاری

----------


## sajad564

> اون زندان اوینش منو کشت !! خیلی وحشتناک  کلی درس بخونی و رتبه برتر شی و ... بعد سر از زندان سیاسیون در بیاری


جدی زندان اوییییییییییییییییییییین؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واسه چی اخه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> ینی داری میگی اگه قرار باشه ایران بمونم اصلا فرقی نمیکنه که از کدوم دانشگاه مدرک بگیرم؟؟


چرا که فرق داره !! واس کسی ک پارتی نداره فرق داره ! هیچ وقت مدرک مکانیک آزاد نیشابورو با مکانیک صنعتی شریف یکی در نظر نگیر !!
گفتم تو میتونی تو شریف ک درس بخونی و مدرک بگیری بری تدریس کنی( در صورت علاقه ) نبود کارو نمیگم چون بازم میگم شریف درس بخون مطمئن باش بیکار نمیمونی ! تو همین ایران!

----------


## saj8jad

> ینی داری میگی اگه قرار باشه ایران بمونم اصلا فرقی نمیکنه که از کدوم دانشگاه مدرک بگیرم؟؟


ببین داداش گلم فرق که داره حداقل اساتید بهتری تو دانشگاه های سراسری هستن و در آخر هم مثلا میگن فلانی از دانشگاه شریف فارغ التحصیل شده نه از دانشگاه آزاد واحد قزقزک آباد سفلی!

چیزی که مشخصه بازار کار رشته های مهندسی در ایران جالب نیست ، اگر پارتی داری یا میتونی بری اون ور آب سعی کن از یه دانشگاه تاپ مثل شریف مدرک کارشناسیت رو بگیری و بعدشم آپلای کنی و خداحافظ  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> اون زندان اوینش منو کشت !! خیلی وحشتناک  کلی درس بخونی و رتبه برتر شی و ... بعد سر از زندان سیاسیون در بیاری


خب اینجا ایرانه دیگه داداش نباید بیش از این هم انتظار داشت

طرف حتما دانشجوی علوم سیاسی بوده و نظریات و حرفایی رو زده که نباید میزده و خلاصه آره ...  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ََARMAN

> ببین داداش گلم فرق که داره حداقل اساتید بهتری تو دانشگاه های سراسری هستن و در آخر هم مثلا میگن فلانی از دانشگاه شریف فارغ التحصیل شده نه از دانشگاه آزاد واحد قزقزک آباد سفلی!
> 
> چیزی که مشخصه بازار کار رشته های مهندسی در ایران جالب نیست ، اگر پارتی داری یا میتونی بری اون ور آب سعی کن از یه دانشگاه تاپ مثل شریف مدرک کارشناسیت رو بگیری و بعدشم آپلای کنی و خداحافظ


سلام داداش به نظرت ارزششو داره کارشناسیو تو یه دانشگاه دولتی سطح پایینتر از شریف و تهران گرفت بعد اتفاقای حوب بیفته واسه ارشد؟

----------


## _7challenger6_

*بحث ریاضی و تجربی نیست . مهم رشته ونوع دانشگاه و شهر دانشگاهی هست که میخونی . مهم تراز همه ی اینها جربزه .علاقه و اینکه تا کجا میخوای اون رشته رو ادامه بدی هستش. 
البته خیالتون رو راحت کنم بعضی رشته ها اصلا تو ایران کار نداره مگر اینکه پارتی داشته باشی*

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


سلام
کسایی که درمورد درامد رشته های مهندسی و پزشکی یا از اقوام و نزدیکانشون کسی مهندسو دکتر شده بیان یه توضیح بدن
بعضیا تو همین انجمن گفتن که ریاضی اینده نداره  درصورتی که من فک میکردم مثلا اگه مکانیک تهران قبول شم همه چی اوکیه(به ریاضی علاقه هم داشتم و دارم)ولی ترجیح میدم واسه چیزی تلاش کنم که ارزششو داشته باشه
یه توضیح در مورد درامدو بازار کار بدین ممنون


نمی خوام نا امیدت کنم اما مقایسه درآمد رشته های تاپ ریاضی و تجربی یه جورایی قیاس مع الفارغ هستش. ریاضیا که کلا کار پیدا نمی کنن.*

----------


## _7challenger6_

*یه مشکل دیگه که هست بچه ها میان مثال میزنن بعد اون رو تعمیمش میدن . آره ما هم پزشک عمومی داریم که درامدش کمه هم پزشک عمومی داریم از متخصص بیشتر در میاره. شما تاریخم بخونی تا دکتری بری جزو هیت علمی بشی بازم پول در میاری. خوب اونی که مهندسی شریف. خواجه نصیر .امیرکبیر . علم وصنعت میخونه باید یه فرقی باآزاد تشک آباد داشته باشه دیگه. تازه فارغ تحصیل شریف و... هم اگر توایران براشون کار نباشه که بعید هست تو خارج حتما هست*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD


آره ! مخصوصا رتبه برترا





محمد امین خلیفه سلطانی (نفر دوم رشته تجربی): معلوم نيست كجاست




این یعنی کجاس ؟

گمشده ؟؟

نگرانش شدم*  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## sajad564

> *
> نمی خوام نا امیدت کنم اما مقایسه درآمد رشته های تاپ ریاضی و تجربی یه جورایی قیاس مع الفارغ هستش. ریاضیا که کلا کار پیدا نمی کنن.*


ن چرا نا امید؟؟ الان حقیقتو بدونم بهتره تا دو فردای دیگه بعد چن سال درس خوندن تو یه رشته مهندسی انصراف بدمو بیام تجربی
میخوام مطمعن شم اگه این قضیه صحت داره همین الان تغعیر رشته بدم

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _7challenger6_


یه مشکل دیگه که هست بچه ها میان مثال میزنن بعد اون رو تعمیمش میدن . آره ما هم پزشک عمومی داریم که درامدش کمه هم پزشک عمومی داریم از متخصص بیشتر در میاره. شما تاریخم بخونی تا دکتری بری جزو هیت علمی بشی بازم پول در میاری. خوب اونی که مهندسی شریف. خواجه نصیر .امیرکبیر . علم وصنعت میخونه باید یه فرقی باآزاد تشک آباد داشته باشه دیگه. تازه فارغ تحصیل شریف و... هم اگر توایران براشون کار نباشه که بعید هست تو خارج حتما هست







 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


ن چرا نا امید؟؟ الان حقیقتو بدونم بهتره تا دو فردای دیگه بعد چن سال درس خوندن تو یه رشته مهندسی انصراف بدمو بیام تجربی
میخوام مطمعن شم اگه این قضیه صحت داره همین الان تغعیر رشته بدم


در حالت کلی و در یک فضای با امکان کار قطعا کسی که سواد و تحصیلات بهتری داره و با عرضه است درآمدش هم بالاتره؛ الان تو ایران واسه رشته های مهندسی کار کمه بعد هم اگر مقایسه کنیم در بهترین حالت یه مهندس شاید نصف یه پزشک درآمد داشته باشه. در مورد نمونه اش کسی مثل سروش موئینی که دانشجوی شریف بوده و 3 تا فوق لیسانس داره شدیدا از انتخابش برای ریاضی و تجربی ناراضیه.*

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام داداش به نظرت ارزششو داره کارشناسیو تو یه دانشگاه دولتی سطح پایینتر از شریف و تهران گرفت بعد اتفاقای حوب بیفته واسه ارشد؟


سلام عزیز
کلا سعی کن دانشگاه سراسری قبول بشی و بعدش هم واسه ارشد بتونی اتفاقات خوبی رو رقم بزنی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

ولی اگه تو هر کاری تلاش کنی و بهترین باشی برات هم کار هست هم پول !
ولی در حالت کلی درامد پزشکا بیشتره  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

مثلا شما میدونید ادمین چنل گیزمیز ماهی 30 تومن درامد داره ؟؟؟؟ 
پس خیلی درگیر این چیزا نشوید سعی کنید همیشه بهترین باشید ._.

----------


## sajad564

> مثلا شما میدونید ادمین چنل گیزمیز ماهی 30 تومن درامد داره ؟؟؟؟ 
> پس خیلی درگیر این چیزا نشوید سعی کنید همیشه بهترین باشید ._.


خب ما نمیخوایم با شایدو اگرو اما بریم جلو اینکه ریاضی بخونی و نتونی از ایندت مطمعن باشی خیلی بده مخصوصا برای ادم های وسواسی و کمال گرا

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> خب ما نمیخوایم با شایدو اگرو اما بریم جلو اینکه ریاضی بخونی و نتونی از ایندت مطمعن باشی خیلی بده مخصوصا برای ادم های وسواسی و کمال گرا


برای پزشکی هم نمیتونی مطمن باشی ... درسته امار بیشتر برای مهندسا هست ولی هیچ وقت پول فدای علاقه نکن ، ببین قلبت چی میگه !

----------


## sajad564

> برای پزشکی هم نمیتونی مطمن باشی ... درسته امار بیشتر برای مهندسا هست ولی هیچ وقت پول فدای علاقه نکن ، ببین قلبت چی میگه !


قلب میگه برو مهندسی ولی مغز میگه چهار سال دیگه که مهندسی تموم شدو بیکار موندی میفهمی یه من ماست چقدر کره داره :Yahoo (31):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> قلب میگه برو مهندسی ولی مغز میگه چهار سال دیگه که مهندسی تموم شدو بیکار موندی میفهمی یه من ماست چقدر کره داره


نمیدونم خودت باید تصمیم بگیری ، فقط از روی هوا و هوس این کارو نکن خوب بهش فکر کن...

----------


## politician

> سلام عزیز
> کلا سعی کن دانشگاه سراسری قبول بشی و بعدش هم واسه ارشد بتونی اتفاقات خوبی رو رقم بزنی


 مشابه چنین تایپیکی هست

----------


## sajad564

> نمیدونم خودت باید تصمیم بگیری ، فقط از روی هوا و هوس این کارو نکن خوب بهش فکر کن...


ریاضی دوس دارم ولی نمیخواااااااااااااااااام تهش بیکار شم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

UP

----------


## 5konkur95

حرف های مشاور مدرسه سمپاد در جلسه انگیزشی کنکور:

یکی از ریاضیا سوال تو رو پرسید مشاور گفت من میخوام صادقانه صحبت کنم امیدوارم ناراخت نشین دورانی که توش هستیم دوران اوج پزشکیه حالا این پزشکا چه کسانی هستن همونایی که با پدر مادرای ما تحصیل میکردن و خانواده ها اونارو میبینن و وضع خوبشونو و میان به ما میگن اونو ببین دکتر شده ماهی خدا تومن درامد داره تو هم باید بری پزشک شی.

مشکل اصلی خانواده ها اینه که آینده ای که نتونستن بدست بیارنو در فرزندان میبینن. نمیخوام بگم پزشکی تا چند سال دیگه هیچی ولی قطعا پزشکای آینده مثل الان نخواهند بود 
 اما واقعیت اینه که برای ریاضیا کار سخت پیدا میشه اما اینو بدونین دانشجوی خوب و با پشتکار روی زمین نمیمونه.
آخرم گفت یکی از همکلاسیام آرزو داشت تلویزیون داشتن که بتونه بازی بارسلونا رو ببینه اما الان هر وقت خواست میره نیو کمپ . این فرد الان مدیر عامل شرکت کشتی سازیه صدراست که ریاضی خونده

----------


## sajad564

Uppppp

----------


## sajad564

> حرف های مشاور مدرسه سمپاد در جلسه انگیزشی کنکور:
> 
> یکی از ریاضیا سوال تو رو پرسید مشاور گفت من میخوام صادقانه صحبت کنم امیدوارم ناراخت نشین دورانی که توش هستیم دوران اوج پزشکیه حالا این پزشکا چه کسانی هستن همونایی که با پدر مادرای ما تحصیل میکردن و خانواده ها اونارو میبینن و وضع خوبشونو و میان به ما میگن اونو ببین دکتر شده ماهی خدا تومن درامد داره تو هم باید بری پزشک شی.
> 
> مشکل اصلی خانواده ها اینه که آینده ای که نتونستن بدست بیارنو در فرزندان میبینن. نمیخوام بگم پزشکی تا چند سال دیگه هیچی ولی قطعا پزشکای آینده مثل الان نخواهند بود 
>  اما واقعیت اینه که برای ریاضیا کار سخت پیدا میشه اما اینو بدونین دانشجوی خوب و با پشتکار روی زمین نمیمونه.
> آخرم گفت یکی از همکلاسیام آرزو داشت تلویزیون داشتن که بتونه بازی بارسلونا رو ببینه اما الان هر وقت خواست میره نیو کمپ . این فرد الان مدیر عامل شرکت کشتی سازیه صدراست که ریاضی خونده


منم همینو میگم.میگم تو هر رشته ای اگه خوب تلاش کنی موفقی ولی بعضیا با حرفاشون باعث شدن که کلا از ریاضی نا امید بشم چه ازاد...چه شریف میگن تو ایران بمونی تهش هیچی نمیشی

----------


## 5konkur95

> منم همینو میگم.میگم تو هر رشته ای اگه خوب تلاش کنی موفقی ولی بعضیا با حرفاشون باعث شدن که کلا از ریاضی نا امید بشم چه ازاد...چه شریف میگن تو ایران بمونی تهش هیچی نمیشی


یه چیز بهت بگم اینایی که این حرفا رو زدن دو حالت داره 

یا اصلا درس نمیخونین اومدن برای مسخره بازی وکل کل

یا از ریاضی رفتن تجربی و دیگه هیچ جوری قانع نمیشن که تو همون ریاضی هم میشه موفق شد 

به افکار منفی توجه نکن

  برس ب هر چی که دلت دوس داره  حرف خودت ب گوشت دوشواره

----------


## fatemeh77

نصف بیشتر بچه های ریاضی حداقل حداقل یه بار ب ذهنشون خطور کرده ک برن تجربی کنکور بدن! 
استدلال همشونم اینه ک من رشتم ریاضی بوده،  ریاضی و فیزیک تجربی واسم آب خوردنه :d
اکثرشونم بعد یمدت پشیمون میشن  :Yahoo (21): 

بنظرم کسی ک صرفا واس پول میره تجربی موفقیت چندانی نخواهد داشت،
 خود من حاضر نیستم هف سال برم درسای سخت پزشکیو بخونم و آخرشم بشم عمومی ک هیشکی ب حساب نیارتم و دوباره بخوام برم تخصص  :Yahoo (21): 
واقعا علاقه ی قلبی میخواد بخوای این راه سختو بری و جا نزنی 

بنظرم آدم واس علاقش تلاش کنه بهتره تا واس پول

----------


## fatemeh77

> منم همینو میگم.میگم تو هر رشته ای اگه خوب تلاش کنی موفقی ولی بعضیا با حرفاشون باعث شدن که کلا از ریاضی نا امید بشم چه ازاد...چه شریف میگن تو ایران بمونی تهش هیچی نمیشی


 بدبختی ریاضیا اینه ک هررر دانشگاهی تاپ ترین رشته ریاضی مثل برقو داره
!  عین مور و ملخ از در و دیوار مهندس برق داره میریزه. ..ولی پزشکی دندون و دارو اینجوری نیس
 ( هر چند با وجود پردیس های جدید دیگه اونم داره از دستشون در میره) 
احتمالا شما هم مثل من یمدت درمورد تجربی و ریاضی و مهندسی و پزشکی تحقیق خواهید کرد و احتمالا خواهید فهمید ک شما فقط برای ریاضی ساخته شدید! 
اگه خودتونو واس کنکور 95 ریاضی اماده کرده بودید متاسفانه این حرفا الان واستون سمه! 
بهر حال سعی کنید ب خودتون نگا کنید و ببینید روحیاتتون با چ رشته ای سازگاره،  
ریاضی ارزش تلاش کردنو داره  :Yahoo (1):  
موفق باشید

----------


## خوبه

> سلام ببین من با خیلی دکتر ها در ارتباطم 
> دکتر بشی باید حداقل متخصص بشی و برای پول نری 
> تازه عمومی درامدی نداره ،،،
> متخصص رو کسایی که برای پول میرن نمیتون برن چون براشون سخته و به دید سختی و رنج به درس خوندنش نگاه میکنن 
> ،،،
> مهندسی اگه خوب بلد باشی ،،، رو هوا میزننت


مردم از روی ناآگاهی زیاد حرف میزنن.شما جدی نگیر.الان پزشکای عمومی که جزو طرح پزشک خانواده هستن ماهی ۱۲ حقوقشونه.تازه ۷,۸ساعت نهایتا کار میکنن.بقیشو میرن مطب خودشون یا بیمارستان یا درمانگاه.
رییس شبکه بهداشت یه شهر خیلی خیلی کوچیک که پزشک عمومی هست حداقل ماهی۱۰ تومان میگیره و کاری هم نمیکنه.کلی هم ناز میکنه که میخام برم ازینجا و اینا.
متخصصام که قربونشون برم تا روزی ۱۰۰م وبالاتر هم دارن.البته همه اینجور نیستنا.بستگی به خود آدم داره.یه آدم تنبل و بی عرضه اگه هرجا هم باشه نمیتونه به چیزی برسه

----------


## مهدی یار

> سلام
> کسایی که درمورد درامد رشته های مهندسی و پزشکی یا از اقوام و نزدیکانشون کسی مهندسو دکتر شده بیان یه توضیح بدن
> بعضیا تو همین انجمن گفتن که ریاضی اینده نداره درصورتی که من فک میکردم مثلا اگه مکانیک تهران قبول شم همه چی اوکیه(به ریاضی علاقه هم داشتم و دارم)ولی ترجیح میدم واسه چیزی تلاش کنم که ارزششو داشته باشه
> یه توضیح در مورد درامدو بازار کار بدین ممنون


البته بسیار خوب است که شما اکنون تصمیم گرفتیه اید که به این مسئله ی مهم فکر کنید. اما اگر زودتر چنین می کردید، بسیار بهتر بود. در هر صورت همین الان هم شما از خیلی ها که به همه چیز فکر می کنند الا آینده اشان، بسیار جلوترید...!

به هر حال این موضوع که 4 یا 5 سال پیش دغدغه ی شبانه روزی من بود و دائم به آن فکر می کردم، باعث شد من با اشخاص بسیاری صحبت کنم و کتاب های زیادی بخوانم و حتی سفر های زیادی انجام دهم! نتیجه ی نهایی آن هم این بود که رشته ای را که سال دوم در آن تحصیل کردم (ریاضی) عوض کنم و سراغ رشته ی دیگری بروم و هم اکنون هم از انتخاب آن کاملا خرسند و راضی باشم. اولین و جدی ترین مخالف با این تصمیم من، پدرم بود که به هیچ عنوان زیر بار نمی رفت. اما به هر حال پس از روز ها و شب ها بحث و جدل، سرانجام راضی شد... این انتخاب من دلایل بسیاری داشت که بخشی از آن عمومی و همگانی و بخشی از آن شخصی و صرفاً مربوط به خودم است.
چند نکته ی اساسی در خصوص آینده ی شغلی را که همه ی دوستان هم سن من و شما باید به آن توجه کنند،(به خصوص پسر ها) می نویسم و سپس اگر لازم شد در پستی دیگر رشته ی خودم و دلایل آن انتخاب را خواهم نوشت.

1. پسر ها باید و باید سراغ رشته ای بروند که حداقل 50 درصد ضمانت برای یافتن شغل پس از فراغت از تحصیل به ایشان بدهد. (پسر ها مسئول تامین معاش خانواده هستند و در نمی توانند بدون استقلال مالی ازدواج کنند و تشکیل خانواده بدهند. اما دختر ها چنین مسئله ای نداشته و می توانند کاملاً از لحاظ اقتصادی به همسر خود تکیه کنند. پس شغل برای مردان و پسران یک ضرورت است اما برای دختر ها یک حسن یا امتیاز.)

2.موفق ترین اشخاص به لحاظ مالی کسانی هستند که سراغ رشته ای می روند که پدر یا اقوام نزدیکشان، در آن زمینه، کسبو کار موفقی دارد. متاسفانه در دنیای امروز احتمال آغاز کردن یک تجارت از صفر و به ثمر رساندن آن، بسیار کم است. بنابراین دوستی که پدرش مهندس عمران بوده و در این کار موفق هم هست، طبیعتاً اشتباه بزرگی میکند اگر سراغ "مهندسی هوافضا" برود. شخصی که پدر و مادرش یا عموهایش پزشک هستند، اگر پزشکی بخواند، سریعتر، راحتتر و بیشتر از فردی که در این رشته کسی را ندارد پیشرفت می کند...

3. این نکته، تبصره ای از نکته ی 2 است؛ ممکن است شما شغل پدری اتان را دوست نداشته باشید و یا اساساً مثل بسیاری از دوستان سهمیه منطقه 3، در خانواده و فامیل بسیار ضعیفی به لحاظ اقتصادی زندگی می کنید. آن وقت تکلیف چیست؟ خب در آن صورت روشن است که شما مسیر دشوارتری پیشرو دارید اما راه هایی هست که می تواند شما را به موفقیتی برساند که دسته ی اول آن را در رویا می بینند! پزشکی یکی از آن هاست! شما می توانید پزشک یا داروساز حازقی شوید و پول هنگفتی بدست بیاورید اما شرطش این است که بسیار بسیار تلاش کنید البته ناگفته نماند که به هوشی بالاتر از مینگین احتیاج دارید! شما می توانید در دانشگاه های شریف یا تهران مهندسی بخوانید و پس از پایان لیسانس یا فوق لیسانستان، (به شرط بالا بودن معدل و نمره ی زبان) از دانشگاه های تراز اول دنیا بورسیه ی کامل دریافت کنید و بدون آنکه یک ریال خرج کنید، دکترا و فوق دکترا از معتبرترین دانشگاه های جهان گرفته و آن وقت قطعاَ دغدغه ی مالی نخواهید داشت. (پر واضح است که این راه بدون هوش بالا و پشتکار زیاد عملی نیست.) 
راه های بسیار دیگری هم برای شخصی که هیچ پشتوانه ی خانوادگی ای ندارد، موجود است. مثلاً داشگاه های امام صادق، علوم قضایی، وزارت اطلاعات و ... دانشگاه هایی هستند که اگر شما را بپذیرند، می تواند آینده  خوبی برایتان به جهت کار در مسئولیت های مهم کشوری فراهم کند. 

4. به استعداد و علاقه ی شخصیتان توجه کنید. مطمئناً خیلی از دوستانی که با تمام توان زور می زنند که در کنکور موفق شده و وارد یک رشته ی خوب در دانشگاه شوند، اساساً استعداد و هوش این مسیر را ندارند. چه بسا آن ها می توانند به بازیگر، خواننده، فوتبالیست، کشتی گیر و... بسیار بزرگی تبدیل شوند چراکه برای آن کار ساخته شده اند. به وضوح میبینید که برخی هنرمندان و ورزشکاران با انجام کاری که بسیار جذاب است و خودشان هم آن را دوست دارند، درآمدی بدست می آورند که یک جراح مغز با جان کندن زیاد شاید به آن برسد! این است که فکر نکنید تنها راه شما درس و کنکور است. چه بسا با وارد شدن به این راه آینده و زندگی و جوانی خود را تباه می کنید. به برخی حرف های مفت مشاوران و نزدیکانتان که نیروی جوانی را از دست داده اند با ترس به آینده چشم دوخته اند، توجه نکنید و عقل خود را به کار گیرید.

بنابراین با خودتان کنار بیایید و ببینید واقعاً چه امکانات و توانایی هایی داریدو به چه چیزی علاقه دارید و فراموش نکینید که به عنوان یک مرد، بدون درآمد و جایگاه اجتماعی مناسب، احساس سرخوردگی و طرد شدگی زیادی را از سمت جامعه دریافت خواهید کرد. پس از امکاناتتان نهایت بهره را گرفته و عاقلانه و هوشیارانه با شرایط برخورد کنید و گول حرف های صد من یک غاز مشاوران و دیگر نادان ها را نخورید.

----------


## It.is.me.beach

> جدی زندان اوییییییییییییییییییییین؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واسه چی اخه؟


محمد رضا جلایی پور ، رتبه ۱ کشوری کنکور انسانی و دارنده مدال طلای المپیاد ادبی و دانشجوی نمونه کشوری سال هشتاد و چهار ،  دکترای جامعه شناسی دین رو از دانشگاه آکسفورد انگلیس گرفت و یه مدت برگشت ایران و یه جنبشی تشکیل داد برای حمایت از موسوی و کروبی توی سال ۸۸ ، بعد از انتخابات به خاطر فعالیت های سیاسی دستگیرش کردن ٫ ولی فک کنم الان آزاد شده باشه !

----------

